# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Соболезнуем..

## Натник

Дорогие коллеги! У нашей форумчанки, коллеги Гульнур Рахмангуловой случилось горе...скоропостижно умер муж...

Гульнур, возможно что ты и не скоро зайдешь на форум, но ты знай, что мы рядом... Прими наши соболезнования...

----------


## Алла и Александр

Гульнар! Терять родных и близких - это невероятно тяжело!   Держись, дорогая! Мы рядом! 
Скорбим вместе с тобой... :flower:  :flower:

----------

Гульнур (24.01.2016)

----------


## Соринка

Гульнур, соболезную вашему горю.. Держитесь!

----------

Гульнур (24.01.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Гульнур,примите мои соболезнования.Крепитесь.

----------

Гульнур (24.01.2016)

----------


## Donskova-t

Боже, какое же это несчастье... Этим летом потеряла маму, совсем молодой, и знаю, что это невыносимо больно.... 
*Гульнур, Гулечка... Держитесь... Дай Бог вам сил все это перенести! Соболезную.*

----------

Гульнур (24.01.2016)

----------


## Гульнур

Спасибо вам девочки. На душе становится теплее от вашей поддержки. Но боль утраты она такая горькая, что невыносимо. Сердце разрывается. Мы с мужем ведь и работали вместе. Были как две половинки одного целого. И теперь я в полной растерянности. Представления не имею как жить дальше. Больноооо

----------


## Наташкин

Держись, Гульнур. Очень трудно подобрать слова... Мы с тобой, крепись, время лечит.

----------

Гульнур (24.01.2016)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> На душе становится теплее от вашей поддержки. Но боль утраты она такая горькая, что невыносимо. Сердце разрывается. Мы с мужем ведь и работали вместе. Были как две половинки одного целого. И теперь я в полной растерянности. Представления не имею как жить дальше. Больноооо


Гулечка! Соболезную! Это больно и страшно, но надо жить! Дай бог тебе силы!

----------

Гульнур (24.01.2016)

----------


## Гульнур

спасибо всем

----------


## ludmila_zub

Гульмира, я рядом помолчу с тобой.

----------

Гульнур (24.01.2016)

----------


## Леди N

....................... :flower:

----------

Гульнур (24.01.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Гульнур*, примите мои соболезнования...крепитесь...надо ЖИТЬ.

----------

Гульнур (24.01.2016)

----------

